# Tissot V8 Appreciation thread



## EAT 2824

Kind folks, i'm a bit confused here, i thought that this model (brown strap, ivory dial) was very popular among Tissot fans, unfortunately everytime i drop by here i see a lot of PRC200 pics (on every single possible layout imaginable) so i was wondering if V8 owners would post comments or pics of this watch.
I like it, it's very affordable and it comes with sapphire and 100m WR. So i want to hear you guys out.
A simple question to finish, how is it 100m WR without a screwdown crown or pushers?, maybe the answer is very simple, but i can't seem to figure it out.

Many thanks in advance

MM

PS: I already tried the search function


----------



## longskate87

Bump for ya, I've been looking for good pics of the V8


----------



## Ryan Alden

here's pictures ya might looking for;























































a little review, this watch are well built stainless stell, and not scratched easily, as long it wasn't banged too hard.

the leather strap, originally brought from Tissot is not very good, a little bit hard and rugged, IMO. i changed it with local leather strap which is i feel much more comfortable and gentle.

what else? i feel this watch is quite stylish, whether i am going out with casual, or formal dress, this watch can easily matched with.

and at last, this un screw crown watch is highly doubt to resist water until 100m. this is not sport watch. more to dress and daily beater watch.


----------



## EAT 2824

Thanks Ryan!
Hey Longskate, apparently there are better purchases out there.
I'll pass on this one.

Take care

MM


----------



## longskate87

Watch Shop UK does a Youtube review of a V8!


----------



## Ryan Alden

EAT 2824 said:


> Thanks Ryan!
> Hey Longskate, apparently there are better purchases out there.
> I'll pass on this one.
> 
> Take care
> 
> MM


so, my picture do not influence you to own this V8, eh? :-d

LOL


----------



## H3O+

> and at last, this un screw crown watch is highly doubt to resist water until 100m. this is not sport watch. more to dress and daily beater watch.


My Quadrato Chrono has a similar setup, and I showered with it, every day, for the better part of a school year. No problem. While the V8 might not be a diver's watch, it could handle most whatever water you threw at it.


----------



## fluppyboy

My old Seiko chrono is also 100m water resistant and doesn't have a screw-in crown. I've taken it surfing, swimming, it's done everything. Never a problem! I don't think you need a screw-in crown for 100m water resistance...


----------



## TheMaestro

Just noticed this thread, actually I'm quite sad at the moment.
I took my V8 to the watch store on June 22nd to get the battery changed.
Long story short, they could not get the caseback open:-s.
The had to send to an "expert" watch repair dude.
Somehow he managed to use the case back as a kind of lever to open the back, he succeeded but damaged my case in the process leaving 2 nodges that can be seen from the side.
I left the watch there waiting for them to replace the whole case.
They phoned me the watch was ready for pickup, coming there I noticed they just tried to brush the nodges away somehow. Unacceptable ofcourse, so now I'm still waiting for the case to be replaced.
But a gem of a watch, I have also the cream dial version.
Just love the look of that dial, inspired by the old dashboard clocks in classic sports cars.
Can't wait to get mine back.
Buy the V8 with confidence. its a great watch for the money. Just wished they would issue the same model with an auto movement.

This is mine on a Hirsch Rally strap.










This pic is not mine but is a great shot.


----------



## BBJWatchMan




----------



## amrav

PIC-O-RAMA !!


----------



## Ryan Alden

nice pics guys!


----------



## R.H.Port

I feel kind of dumb, but is the V8 a new model? I don't recal ever hearing of it until this afternoon while I was browsing the Tissot site and then came here. The one that caught my eye was the black dial / steel bracelet. The blue's nice too.

http://www.memmel-online.de/artikel/Tissot/T039.417.11.057.00.jpg
http://www.memmel-online.de/artikel/Tissot/T039.417.11.047.00.jpg

I prefer this to the PRC200.


----------



## Davide




----------



## asadtiger

the V8 is very very pretty...great pictures guys..love the dial and design of the watch and the look of the chrono pushers, while not being screw-down, still has the screwish thing...its a very pretty watch :thumbsup:


----------



## BKJ

I picked my V8 a couple weeks ago. It's one of those watches that looks great wearing a suit or dressed casual.


----------



## por44

V8 = very clean lines for dress up times


----------



## thenextguy

That V8 is a very nice looking watch. Does anyone know how wide the strap is? I can't seem to find that on any of the sites that sell it. 

I know I'm going to need a longer strap is and I'm hoping this is 20mm.


----------



## gsealock

Hello All,
I too am very curious as to how long the V8 Leather band is. I am considering purchasing the Ivory Dial and Brown Leather band version and would love to know it will fit prior to purchasing. If anyone can shed light on this, that would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks.


----------



## amrav

The original strap is not that long. I am pretty sure it won't fit if you have a bigger than average wrist. It fits my skinny 6.5inch pretty good with not much left out.
I would definitely recommend to budget a nice 22mm strap with it. 
I will have the exact measurement tonight for you guys.


----------



## thenextguy

amrav said:


> I will have the exact measurement tonight for you guys.


Any luck with that?


----------



## PinkSerendipity

R.H.Port said:


> I feel kind of dumb, but is the V8 a new model? I don't recal ever hearing of it until this afternoon while I was browsing the Tissot site and then came here. The one that caught my eye was the black dial / steel bracelet. The blue's nice too.
> 
> http://www.memmel-online.de/artikel/Tissot/T039.417.11.057.00.jpg
> http://www.memmel-online.de/artikel/Tissot/T039.417.11.047.00.jpg
> 
> I prefer this to the PRC200.


I guess the ones that have the colored tachymeter are the newer ones. I just bought the black one for my bf's birthday last week. This watch is lovely and has a nice sturdy feel to it. Clear chrono gauges. I love it! And he loves it too!


----------



## MikeCfromLI




----------



## IamtheToph

Mike brought this thread to my attention. I'll post my most recent wrist shot here. I LOVE this watch. I did notice the flat back on the case. As someone mentioned they had a terrible time with the battery, it made me nervous. Maybe when it's time, I'll take it to a watch repair shop instead of a big box store, just in case. I'll pull the crown out when not wearing, delay that day as much as possible ...


----------



## 850csi

Has anyone figured anything out re: removing the battery? I'd like to learn how to do this myself since it seems the battery runs out pretty quickly - I want to buy a watch repair kit and I'm trying to figure out what tools I need. Is it really necessary to send this to Tissot or take it to a jeweler?


----------



## NickJacobLee

Hey guys. I've always wondered how is the lume on the ivory face v8. Is it just the hands or the markers as well?


----------



## gmgSR50

Lume is on the hands only


----------



## User_Refined

In answer to theNextGuy, 

The V8 runs a 22mm lug end and an 18mm buckle. 
The length of the Tissot factory strap is a total of 19cm (115mm + 75mm= 190mm).




thenextguy said:


> That V8 is a very nice looking watch. Doesanyone know how wide the strap is? I can't seem to find that on any of thesites that sell it.


To address 850csi's (and others) concern,

The V8 has a standard snap-on case back, however the groove for inserting the case knife is located down by the strap lug.

To open it cleanly (and without damage) most professional jewellers will use a spring bar tool to take off the strap, before attempting to open the case back. This approach gives easy and clear access (to the notch for opening the case back) and means that even the slightest scuff will be hidden under the strap when worn.

The V8 uses the standard Tissot chronograph ETA G10.211 movement and therefore takes a 394 Renata watch battery.




850csi said:


> Has anyone figured anything out re: removing thebattery? I'd like to learn how to do this myself since it seems the batteryruns out pretty quickly - I want to buy a watch repair kit and I'm trying tofigure out what tools I need. Is it really necessary to send this to Tissot ortake it to a jeweler?


Hey NickJacobLee,

With the early "Ivory dial" V8 the lume is only on hands, however on the later versions (Black, Silver, Blue) the lume is on the hands and on 8 of the markers.




NickJacobLee said:


> Hey guys. I've always wondered how is the lume on the ivory face V8. Is it just the hands or the markers as well?


 

As for my contribution to this thread - a Silver dial V8 on an aftermarket white leather rally strap with deployment clasp.


----------



## Miha1981

# User_Refined: your white one is simply gorgeous 

I finally received ivory dial V8 with brown bracelet to accompany the two PRC200 from a Tissot family  Love it already. Just strap is a little bit hard and hopefully it will "break in" soon.


----------



## Domer2000

Awesome looking watch. I love its slightly reto dial.



BBJWatchMan said:


>


----------



## User_Refined

Thanks very much Miha,

Nice to see yours on here too!



Miha1981 said:


> # User_Refined: your white one is simply gorgeous
> 
> I finally received ivory dial V8 with brown bracelet to accompany the two PRC200 from a Tissot family  Love it already. Just strap is a little bit hard and hopefully it will "break in" soon.


The _yesteryear_-look of the ivory dial and brown leather strap really makes me think of classical, refined gents with smoking jackets, waxed moustaches, walls of "big game" trophies and deep leather armchairs. I'm sure the strap will _break in_ rapidly.

I think the placement of the date at the 6 o'clock position also gives it distinction.


----------



## Miha1981

Looks really good with brown, beige dress or black dress brown shoes /belt / tie combination... classy for ridiculous low price. Although I prefer auto movements this Tissot simply delights me with its retro style. Only real drawback I see (apart from low-end movement) is a little too much reflection from sapphire glass, maybe lack of lumina on numbers and hard strap at the start. Overall very satisfied.


----------



## Luis_Leite

User_Refined said:


> Thanks very much Miha,
> 
> Nice to see yours on here too!
> 
> The _yesteryear_-look of the ivory dial and brown leather strap really makes me think of classical, refined gents with smoking jackets, waxed moustaches, walls of "big game" trophies and deep leather armchairs. I'm sure the strap will _break in_ rapidly.
> 
> I think the placement of the date at the 6 o'clock position also gives it distinction.


I thought it was indeed better to change my focus to this thread as it is older than the one I created. First of all ,I love your rally strap and I'm absolutely buying a rally brown leather strap for my V8, and agree with your comment, I like the date where it is. Two things I do not like to be honest is the lack of Super Luminova on my V8 numbers, and eventhough I am inlove with Ivory Dial, I kind of dislike it's Blue (cronograph) seconds hand as it is such a strong contrast.....Nonetheless the full package is very pleasing to my eyes or I would not have chose such....I still prefer mine to the other models as it adapts to my clothing choices (many reds and browns in my closet and the ivory is the perfect color to match them). In the retailer I bought my watch in, they still do not have the new models available, even though they have the most recent Victorinox and Longiness models, wonder if it is due to the lack of demand for the Tissot V8

Do you still enjoy your V8, or did it got shadowed by new watches? and whats your opinion on the new models?


----------



## User_Refined

Hi Luis_Leite,



Luis_Leite said:


> In the retailer I bought my watch in, they still do not have the new models available, even though they have the most recent Victorinox and Longiness models, wonder if it is due to the lack of demand for the Tissot V8
> 
> Do you still enjoy your V8, or did it got shadowed by new watches? and whats your opinion on the new models?


Yes I do still enjoy my V8. I do think the weight an balance is good and I like the armoured chronograph pushers. It also uses a more sedate version of the large format 8, 12, 4 numbers that the 2003 Tissot Atollo Chrono exaggerated.

*2013/14 Revision of the Tissot T-Sport V8*
The New V8's have only been released recently so it doesn't surprise me that they are not in all stores yet.

* SUBDIALS and BEZEL: 
To my eye, de-emphasising the small second subdial upsets the visual balance of the watch face and I think the blank (but textured) bezel is a step away from the motoring connection. I'm not sure it serves a purpose anymore.

* ACCENTS and MINUTE/SECOND TRACK: 
You will also note that the accent colour from the previous models has been lifted and that the *new* models have a simpler (high contrast) two colour look. The removal of the minute/second track also leads to an uncluttered dial (_similar to the PRC 200 re-modelling_) that I am not sure works so well.

* NUMBER FONT: 
While in the Traditional model the font is italicised and pretty cartoony - I think the thicker font of the three numbers in the previous model gave the right feel - I fear that the new font for all those numbers is a bit thin and anaemic, ....maybe it will grow on me?

* DATE: 
Given that the ETA G10.211 now offers a black (with white numbers) date wheel option, I would have liked to see that in use on the new black dial model.

*An Illustrated Timeline*
Below are three phases of the Tissot T-Sport V8 demonstrated using the black dial/leather strap models:


*Traditional* model V8 (2003) T36.1.426.52







*Previous* model V8 (2009) T039.417.16.057.02







*New* model V8 (2014) T039.417.26.057.00









Any thoughts from others?


----------



## Luis_Leite

I did not know that about the date in the new ETA G10.211,it would have been a good approach...I must agree with the rest of your arguments, I think the new model lost a bit of its identity in this update.....2009 takes the prize for me


----------



## greatness555

*Tissot V8 is a Great Affordable Swiss Watch*

The Tissot V8 is a great affordable Swiss Watch. It was my first Swiss watch (apart from a few Swatches that I had had prior) and I chose the white dial with stainless steel bracelet. It was 2003, almost soon after it was made available where I live.

Apart from battery changes, the watch has performed extremely well. Its solid build quality and the sapphire glass are an absolute beauty at this price point. Its 'big' size and bold tachymeter design were at that time (2003) leading-edge when big watches were just beginning to get popular.

My V8 has roughly got 50% of wrist time these past 10 years. The rest was occupied with various other simpler, inexpensive watches. I work in the construction industry and invariably my visits to work site involve sure rough times and even though the V8 i snot really an expensive piece, I feel it would be silly to take it into an environment where it is bound to get scratched.

One thing that I had not realised when I first bought my V8 - but was suprised to note it later, thanx to a friend - who thought it was a Rolex Daytona Stainless Steel model! As we compared my V8 and his Daytona, yes, the two watches were very similar in design (in no way am I saying more than that!). Since then, I've had more than one occasion where someone commented thinking it was a Daytona I was wearing! More on that later ...

Will post pics later.

Anyone with other comments about the V8?


----------



## MikeCfromLI

User_Refined said:


> Hi Luis_Leite,
> 
> Yes I do still enjoy my V8. I do think the weight an balance is good and I like the armoured chronograph pushers. It also uses a more sedate version of the large format 8, 12, 4 numbers that the 2003 Tissot Atollo Chrono exaggerated.
> 
> *2013/14 Revision of the Tissot T-Sport V8*
> The New V8's have only been released recently so it doesn't surprise me that they are not in all stores yet.
> 
> * SUBDIALS and BEZEL:
> To my eye, de-emphasising the small second subdial upsets the visual balance of the watch face and I think the blank (but textured) bezel is a step away from the motoring connection. I'm not sure it serves a purpose anymore.
> 
> * ACCENTS and MINUTE/SECOND TRACK:
> You will also note that the accent colour from the previous models has been lifted and that the *new* models have a simpler (high contrast) two colour look. The removal of the minute/second track also leads to an uncluttered dial (_similar to the PRC 200 re-modelling_) that I am not sure works so well.
> 
> * NUMBER FONT:
> While in the Traditional model the font is italicised and pretty cartoony - I think the thicker font of the three numbers in the previous model gave the right feel - I fear that the new font for all those numbers is a bit thin and anaemic, ....maybe it will grow on me?
> 
> * DATE:
> Given that the ETA G10.211 now offers a black (with white numbers) date wheel option, I would have liked to see that in use on the new black dial model.
> 
> *An Illustrated Timeline*
> Below are three phases of the Tissot T-Sport V8 demonstrated using the black dial/leather strap models:
> 
> 
> *Traditional* model V8 (2003) T36.1.426.52
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Previous* model V8 (2009) T039.417.16.057.02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New* model V8 (2014) T039.417.26.057.00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts from others?


The ivory dial model appears to be its own class










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Rusty32

I recently ordered a metal bracelet from Tissot for my ivory face V8 and love the way it turned out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Cool bracket I miss mine I sold it a few months back was a great watch. Got an Aqua terra this year and my rotation got smaller


----------



## langisiewel

Hi all, this is my first post on this forum. I've really enjoyed reading your comments and pictures before deciding which watch I wanted.
I've decided to buy a used Tissot V8 black dial (T0394171105702) as the deal was to good to let go.
I ordered it through eBay from Germany and after receiving it I asked an authorised dealer in The Netherlands to take a look and they confirmed with no doubt it was an authentic.
It's definitely used with some dents and scratches (not on the glass though) but I love it and won't have to feel so bad if I scratch it myself.
I will change the strap to a stainless steel one, will post another pic when I receive it.

Cheers!


----------



## langisiewel




----------



## TomsV8

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## -Greg-

I have one with a vintage look - cream dial with blue chrono hand and it looks amazing. Even though it does not have screw down crown or even screw down caseback, I used it on my vacation and had in the sea - no problems.

I do not think the original brown leather strap is any good - it does not even look good on the watch, so currently I have it on Dassari strap (dark navy) and it looks super great.

(not the best shot, but that's max my phone camera can get  )


----------



## ibowhunt2

You mean like this one? I love mine!


----------



## bombers157

a few options here


----------



## ROAD WARRIOR

I have a V8, the beige face ss case and bezel. When I got it, I hated the strap, but for some reason ended up with another brown strap that I did not like. As a result, the watch sat around un worn while I tried various nato straps, rubber straps,...nothing was getting my interest. After poking around on watchyouseek and eyeing up the Paul Newman homage thread in affordable watches, I thought about the name of the watch (V8) and the purpose, probably timing fast cars at a race track, and the gauge like layout of the face, it became obvious to me that it needed a perforated leather strap. I found one that is really nice and comfortable and am wearing it as I type. Now a great looking retro style watch.

I do have a question, I am just beginning to read and understand how to use a chronograph and the obvious simple use is if you know the distance is 1 mile and it takes 60 seconds to cover that distance then the vehicle is going 60mph. Faster than that will be less time and the large second hand will indicate the speed on the scale, providing you can see the start and finish of the timed course. And you are manipulating the start stop buttons. I read somewhere that some watches have chronograph indications but one of the sub dials are not slaved to the chronograph function, but I am not sure what that means. Is this watch a true chronograph watch? And I freely admit, I my be misunderstanding what I read.


----------



## -Greg-

Another strap option:


----------



## CharlotteIllini88

Just got this blue rally strap -- great strap for this watch.


----------



## CandyHands

I've owned my V8 for about two years and am sad to say it doesn't get as much wrist time as I had thought. While I find it to be built like a tank and reasonably quartz accurate, the cream hands of this Tissot can be maddenly difficult to read against the cream dial. Have never used the factory strap, going with a black and tan NATO. Love the look of the Hirsch Rally Strap!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Had this watch in 2012 was one of my gateway watches first with a sapphire, flipped it kinda miss it... was a great watch...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dracer

Had this one for one year and sold it.







Miss it now so i bought another on. Coming in about 2-3 weeks


----------



## Dracer




----------



## RedVee

I’m trying to love the V8 Swissmatic. Disappointed that the bezel is fixed. Detracts from the usability that the look hints at. I assume the fixed bezel is to control costs. It just disappoints me.

I’d like to see a movable 60 min bezel for simple timing and/or an optional 1-12 hour bezel to use as a basic 2nd location time GMT.


----------



## athisakj

Dracer said:


> View attachment 15467155


The white dial version looks clean. How do you like it compared to the black dial version that you used to own?


----------



## Dracer

athisakj said:


> The white dial version looks clean. How do you like it compared to the black dial version that you used to own?


Much easier to se the time. Black version can shine silver sometimes that can make hans almost invisible. With white dial watch feels bigger.


----------



## athisakj

Dracer said:


> Much easier to se the time. Black version can shine silver sometimes that can make hans almost invisible. With white dial watch feels bigger.


Earlier I find the black dial much more beautiful but as time goes by, I find both are nice!


----------

